# Birmingham seed swap



## BigTom (Feb 4, 2012)

Just wondered if other urbanites fancied doing a seed swap? Perhaps at the chinese meal meetup if people are coming to that?

I've got early + late parsnips, carrots and brocolli seeds..


----------



## aqua (Feb 4, 2012)

Bloody brilliant idea! I have LOADS and could do with something new


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 29, 2012)

I shall poke kidda when she gets back from work tonight; no doubt she'd be up for this too.


----------

